# Another Starbucks favorite - their Vanilla Scones



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

These are outstanding!!

Starbucks Mini Vanilla Scones
Posted March 15, 2007 by May M.

**Note:* posted by May M - "I love Starbucks's mini vanilla scones, so much so that I set out to create my own copycat version. After many trials, I think I got it! Like the Starbucks version, these scones are sweet, buttery and vanilla-y, and have a light and tender texture. Full-fat sour cream is the key ingredient, so please do not substitute. To duplicate the Starbucks's version, I topped it with a simple powdered sugar glaze."

Dry Ingredients
2 cups all-purpose flour (2 cups weigh 9 oz)
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2-teaspoon baking soda
1/2-teaspoon salt
1/2-cup sugar
5 tablespoons unsalted butter, cold, cut into pieces (5 TBL weigh 70 g)

Wet Ingredients
1-cup regular full-fat sour cream
1 large egg yolk
2 teaspoons vanilla extract

Glaze
1 1/2 cups powdered sugar
Water, as needed

* Preheat oven to 400 deg. F.
* Whisk together dry ingredients in a medium bowl.
* Using any method you prefer, cut the cold butter into the dry ingredients until flour resembles coarse meal. 
* In a separate bowl, whisk together the sour cream, egg yolk and vanilla extract until blended. Add to the flour-butter mixture and stir with a fork until dough forms a cohesive ball. Use a spatula to get the dry bits fully incorporated. (It may not seem to have enough liquid at first, but the dough will eventually come together.).
* Place the sticky dough onto a parchment-lined (or un-greased) baking sheet and pat into a disk about 1-inch in height. Cut the dough into wedges but do not separate. 
* Bake for 15 minutes or until golden brown on top.
* PREPARE GLAZE WHILE SCONES ARE BAKING.
* GLAZE:
* Place powdered sugar in a medium bowl, and add water one teaspoon at a time, mixing vigorously until smooth and runny.
* Use a pastry brush to apply a thin layer of glaze over the hot scones. Brushing rather than drizzling gives a smoother appearance and requires less glaze.
* Serve immediately. Store cooled scones in an airtight container.


----------



## purecream (Apr 23, 2007)

This sounds yummy. I haven't seen Vanilla Scones at Starbuck's in Australia yet, but we are a little slower here on the pick-up. 
It's a dreary wintry day here in Kiama, so may have to make these for the kiddies when they come home from school. mmmmm
If they dont appreciate them - my lips and hips will!!


----------



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

Yea, these are really good but definitely not low-cal.
Betty


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi Betty,

I have never had a scone before nor have I ever tried to make them. All of what I have ever heard about scones is that they are like little Hockey pucks. I have been told that they are dry, flavorless and dense. The pictures that you posted look like they would be wonderful.


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

Picture of scones




picture of clotted cream



recipe for scones
Scones

2 cups flour
1 ½ teaspoons baking powder
¼ cup soft butter
2/3 cup milk plus or minus
1 egg

sift flour and baking powder together. Blend in soft butter.
Beat egg and add to milk and stir into flour with a knife, do not stir to much.
Turn dough onto counter and knead 10 times, just enough to tidy the ball of dough.

Roll lightly to about ¾ - 1 inch, cut with cookie cutters place on dry cookie sheet 
And bake at 425 till nice and golden on top 12/15 minutes.
It is better to at least double the recipe, and add 1/3 sugar to dough if you want sweet scones
qahtan


----------



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

These are really good, the lady that came up with this recipe is a regular poster on another forum and she is a wonderful cook. I have gotten some of my family's favorite recipes from her. 

If you decide to try them, when you are mixing in the sour cream it will seem as though there isn’t enough liquid for all the flour; but just be patient and it will all come together.
Betty


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Those starbuck scones don't look like any scones I've eaten or made. They look more like Irish soda bread with a glaze on top.

Qatan's look more authentic to my Scots eyes!


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

Yes thats what I thought, even the texture inside that you can see doesn't look like scone, plus I have never ever seen a glaze on them.qahtan


----------



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

Viva La Difference!


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Yes. But if they aren't scones, don't call them that!


----------



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

Ishbel,
What you call scones in the UK we call biscuits here in the US. 

The picture that I posted of the Starbucks Vanilla Scones are scones in the US. Starbucks is a coffee shop here in the US and this recipe is a copycat version of their scones and that is what they look like.

If you go to a bakery here in the US and order a scone you will get something that very closely resembles the picture that I posted and if you order a biscuit you will get something that very closely resembles what qahtan posted. 

I don't make the names for these things that is just what they are called here in the US. 
Betty


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

The evil empire, aka Starbucks, is also a common sight on our high streets here in the UK!

I do not patronise the chain, but I wonder if they sell those flat 'scones' here, too? I suspect not.


----------



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL, Evil Empire? I'm guessing you're not a fan. To tell the truth I've only been into a Starbucks twice in my life. We live in a rural area and the closest Starbucks is a 1-hour drive, a little too far to go for a cup of coffee.

I get these lovely French Roast coffee beans at the local grocery and grind them myself. I honestly thought that my coffee at home was better than theirs but the pastries were wonderful.

I'm also guessing that you're right about them not selling those "flat scones" in the UK or maybe they do and just call them something else. Either way you should give these a try, just don't call them scones call them biscuits; I promise you will enjoy them. 

"What's in a name? That which we call a rose by any other name would smell as sweet." Corny I know, my high school is showing, I couldn't get it out of my head so I thought if I wrote it down it would go away.


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

Thats a mighty fine puppy dog you have there Betty....... ))qahtan


----------



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you, she's my baby. An English Mastiff puppy, no finer breed has ever existed, just my opinion of course. 
Betty


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

How old is she and whats her name....... qahtan


----------



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

She will be 1 year old May 24th, her name is Shelby.


----------



## texasflute (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm going to beg to differ on equating American biscuits to scones. They are not the same. The British style scones are slightly sweet and the recipes I have use butter, egg and a touch of sugar. Good ol' American biscuits are flour, shortening, salt, baking powder and milk (or buttermilk). I'm a southern girl who grew up on biscuits, and I've also lived in the UK and have eaten some mighty fine scones. What they have at Starbucks are not scones (I'm not saying they aren't good, but that is not a scone) and there's nothing like a good hot scone with real clotted cream. (I'm thinking of Auntie's in Cambridge when I think of a good scone with clotted cream.)

As far as the Starbucks "scones", I like the maple oat walnut and the cinnamon. 

qahtan-When are you serving your scones & clotted cream again? I'll be right up there! Those look delicious.


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

English Mastiffs are wonderful. I have a dear friend that has 3 of them and they are like 200 pound teddy bears. How did you come up with Shelby? That's my name and I'm named after the car, always curious as to how that name comes to some people's minds, it is certainly not a common name. 


As to the Starbucks issue, I don't really care how they name it, that pastry is indeed delicious. However, if you read on the nutritional information, I can not have them very often, I love my figure a bit more than the scones. :blush:

I go to Starbucks at least once a day, sometimes as many as four times a day, the drinks are delicious, the options are endless, and when you go as often as I do, the baristas are like the favorite family members.

The textures of scones bug me, the crumbly texture that I relate to scones is not an appetizing one to my mouth. However, I can eat a biscuit... I always was an odd child.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

i've lived in seattle my whole life... im used to seeing a starbucks at on every corner. the weird thing is, when i actually want some caffine- ii cant find a starbucks to save my life!
the pastries they serve are okay. i like the quick breads they have.


----------



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

I bought Shelby from a breeder in Ohio. My friends and family were teasing me about having a Yankee dog so I had to come up with the most Southern sounding name I could think of. The first thing that popped into my mind was Scarlet but I didn’t want to call her that so Shelby was the next best thing. 

I have a brindle now as well, I got her from Maryland and I named her Cricket. When my son first saw her he said, “she looks like those little striped crickets that we catch in the woods.” So we started calling her Cricket and it stuck.


----------

